# work pics 2



## Smoke (Feb 25, 2011)

those 15 4" turned up at the 3000kva xfmr location,


a bad monday, fortunately its poured up to the swimming pool,


the swimming pool after i cleaned out the mud with the hoe, they are strict about compaction that's why so deep,


past the pool,


2 6" sweep around the comm manhole and connect to the flow duct (not shown), go under the road to that concrete box. we'll be removing that box this week and put a 35kv pad mount switch,


this is part of another duct bank, 4160v underground to eliminate all those old poles. 800' total length, we pulled it last week,


finishing some pole lts (not me lol), nice shot of the building though,


i had alot more pics from many jobs but lost them when my backup failed last summer.
lets try to keep it civil and post pics so the mod dont close this thread like the other one.
Thanks


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Почему советское оказание гостеприимства вебсайта?


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Takes some real talent to glue straight sticks of PVC together and push them into the trench. :thumbsup:


----------



## Smoke (Feb 25, 2011)

480sparky said:


> Почему советское оказание гостеприимства вебсайта?


я не сохранили фото в течение некоторого времени, я должен был этот сайт сохранили и я знаю, что они сохранить фото до сервера сгорает.

кажется, я быть запылано следующий за ввод в Россию ...
невежества является заразной, образование не является ...


----------



## Smoke (Feb 25, 2011)

BBQ said:


> Takes some real talent to glue straight sticks of PVC together and push them into the trench. :thumbsup:


congratulations,
you are the first one i put on ignore.
i could reply with some smart @zz comment, ignore works just as good.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

Rigid 90's on PVC.

What a new fangled concept!

I'll have to try that out on my next front-yard post-light rough-in.

I'll just tap a thread into the bell-end and spin it on.


----------



## wsntme (Feb 23, 2011)

Smoke said:


> невежества является заразной, образование не является.



Но Google делает все гении! :thumbup:


----------



## wsntme (Feb 23, 2011)

miller_elex said:


> Rigid 90's on PVC.
> 
> What a new fangled concept!
> 
> ...


Better off cutting off the bell(or flipping the stick around) and using a female adapter :thumbsup:

When you bury rigid, don't you have to wrap it in mil tape?! Whenever I've used rigid 90's for underground I've always been instructed to wrap them......seems a lot easier to do this BEFORE you install them... Just curious.


----------



## Smoke (Feb 25, 2011)

wsntme said:


> Но Google делает все гении! :thumbup:


lol :thumbup:


----------



## Smoke (Feb 25, 2011)

miller_elex said:


> Rigid 90's on PVC.
> 
> What a new fangled concept!
> 
> ...


nice try, its rigid 10' out of the building as required by the spec.
another thing you missed were the 5' long sweep 90's.
anything else constructive to say?


----------



## Smoke (Feb 25, 2011)

wsntme said:


> Better off cutting off the bell(or flipping the stick around) and using a female adapter :thumbsup:


?



> When you bury rigid, don't you have to wrap it in mil tape?! Whenever I've used rigid 90's for underground I've always been instructed to wrap them......seems a lot easier to do this BEFORE you install them... Just curious.


not sure what mill tape is, but no its not required


----------



## wsntme (Feb 23, 2011)

Smoke said:


> ?
> 
> 
> 
> not sure what mill tape is, but no its not required


http://www.amazon.com/GB-Electrical-HTP-1010-Self-Sealing/dp/B00004WLKT


----------



## Smoke (Feb 25, 2011)

what is its purpose?


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

wsntme said:


> When you bury rigid, don't you have to wrap it in mil tape?! Whenever I've used rigid 90's for underground I've always been instructed to wrap them......seems a lot easier to do this BEFORE you install them... Just curious.


Some parts of the country get to stick ridged right into the ground without the 20 mil coating that most of us in AZ have to do.


----------



## wsntme (Feb 23, 2011)

Smoke said:


> what is its purpose?


Prevent corrosion. Also used where ever there are dissimilar metals in contact, EMT touching copper pipe in wall for example.


----------



## Smoke (Feb 25, 2011)

Jlarson said:


> Some parts of the country get to stick ridged right into the ground without the 20 mil coating that most of us in AZ have to do.


as i said, never heard of it. the conduits are encased in concrete anyways, there not simply buried.


----------



## Smoke (Feb 25, 2011)

wsntme said:


> Prevent corrosion. Also used where ever there are dissimilar metals in contact, EMT touching copper pipe in wall for example.


must have some bad dirt out there lol, its galvanized, 100 years it will be almost good as new.. and in concrete, make that 1000 years :jester:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

BBQ said:


> Takes some real talent to glue straight sticks of PVC together and push them into the trench. :thumbsup:


I find this funny, mainly because I know a few guys that can't manage to do that right. :laughing:


----------



## Smoke (Feb 25, 2011)

Jlarson said:


> Some parts of the country get to stick ridged right into the ground without the 20 mil coating that most of us in AZ have to do.


we use "rob-roy" (rubber coated rigid) occasionaly if its specked, usually in salt sheds etc.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Smoke said:


> we use "rob-roy" (rubber coated rigid) occasionaly if its specked, usually in salt sheds etc.


If I have to do lots of underground ridged that's the way I go, way easier and quicker then wrapping 200 feet of conduit with pipe wrap.


----------



## Malaking_TT (Dec 17, 2010)

Nice wooden strut. You know they make plugs so you don't need to use crap duct tape.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Smoke said:


> congratulations,
> you are the first one i put on ignore.
> i could reply with some smart @zz comment, ignore works just as good.


Gee I did not figure you for being a *****.

You have no problem slamming others but when it happens to you you reach for the ignore button.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

BBQ said:


> Gee I did not figure you for being a *****.
> 
> You have no problem slamming others but when it happens to you you reach for the ignore button.


 :blink::blinko we Have one of those..:laughing::laughing:

I'm still looking for my thanks button..


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> I'm still looking for my thanks button..


Were you being a thanks button whore like jw?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> Were you being a thanks button whore like jw?


IDK but i think BBQ is looking like a "WINNER" these days don't you..:blink::laughing:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> IDK but i think BBQ is looking like a "WINNER" these days don't you..


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> :laughing::laughing:


 my thanks button is gone again..

Thanks Jlarson..:thumbup::thumbup::laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Smoke said:


> congratulations,
> you are the first one i put on ignore.
> i could reply with some smart @zz comment, ignore works just as good.



Just think "smoke" if you put us all on your Ignore list you will have the whole forum to your self....Wow That would be fun...:blink::blink::blink:


----------



## Smoke (Feb 25, 2011)

Malaking_TT said:


> Nice wooden strut. You know they make plugs so you don't need to use crap duct tape.


its all gone after back fill, your point was?


----------



## Smoke (Feb 25, 2011)

HARRY304E said:


> Just think "smoke" if you put us all on your Ignore list you will have the whole forum to your self....Wow That would be fun...:blink::blink::blink:


why should i get banned for arguing with him, you can go f yourself along with him.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Smoke said:


> why should i get banned for arguing with him, you can go f yourself along with him.


Don't worry, I am sure you will find a way to get banned without my help. :thumbsup:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Looks good smoke, nice work.


----------



## Smoke (Feb 25, 2011)

Shockdoc said:


> Looks good smoke, nice work.


thanks, 
i was hoping everyone could just post some nice pics from current or past jobs for all to enjoy and possibly learn new things.
i see that was too much to ask for


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Smoke said:


> thanks,
> i was hoping everyone could just post some nice pics from current or past jobs for all to enjoy and possibly learn new things.


Ok here's one. Quick lift station shutdown from yesterday, rewired some controls, replace some burnt up stuff and some corroded connections. Relocated an alarm horn and cleaned about 20 or 30 feet of old wire out of the panels, fixed starter/hour meter issues. 










Also, you can see pipe wrap on the GRC coming up out of the slab.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Smoke said:


> thanks,
> i was hoping everyone could just post some nice pics from current or past jobs for all to enjoy and possibly learn new things.
> i see that was too much to ask for


You can't fix Stupid, no matter how much you reason with them.:laughing:


----------



## Smoke (Feb 25, 2011)

Jlarson said:


> Ok here's one. Quick lift station shutdown from yesterday, rewired some controls, replace some burnt up stuff and some corroded connections. Relocated an alarm horn and cleaned about 20 or 30 feet of old wire out of the panels, fixed starter/hour meter issues.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice work, i like controls like this, i don't do it much so it makes me think.
i see the wrap, not required here.
whats up with the seal-off?
thanks


----------



## Smoke (Feb 25, 2011)

Shockdoc said:


> You can't fix Stupid, no matter how much you reason with them.:laughing:


 honestly, i have a saying for this situation, ill pm you. if i post it, it will lead to more bs


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> Also, you can see pipe wrap on the GRC coming up out of the slab.


Never seen wrapped pipes, just not something common around here.

Here is a machine I rewired.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Smoke said:


> why should i get banned for arguing with him, you can go f yourself along with him.


Smoke.. you are new here and some things are not what they seem..

We break balls like it was a new Internet sport.. don't let it get under your skin so fast.. :thumbsup:


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

Smoke said:


> nice work, i like controls like this, i don't do it much so it makes me think.
> i see the wrap, not required here.
> whats up with the seal-off?
> thanks


 The E Y S is probably there to prevent gases, from coming up the conduit into the control cabinet. I M O.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

B4T said:


> We break balls like it was a new Internet sport..



Here? 

No way, never happens. :whistling2:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Bob.. why did you use only red wire?? :blink:

That has got to make the job harder once those numbers start peeling off if they are the type that come on a card..


----------



## Smoke (Feb 25, 2011)

BBQ said:


> Never seen wrapped pipes, just not something common around here.
> 
> Here is a machine I rewired.


you rewired all the control's? nice job


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

BBQ said:


> Here?
> 
> No way, never happens. :whistling2:


BTW.. just heard on the news Charlie has been fired from 2.5 men.. :laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

B4T said:


> BTW.. just heard on the news Charlie has been fired from 2.5 men.. :laughing:



You gonna apply for the position?


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

480sparky said:


> You gonna apply for the position?


I never even watched the show.. :laughing:


----------



## Smoke (Feb 25, 2011)

oldtimer said:


> The E Y S is probably there to prevent gases, from coming up the conduit into the control cabinet. I M O.


no doubt, i was just curious. perhaps its another az thing like the wrap?
or it could go to a gas station or service bay, that's why i asked


----------



## Smoke (Feb 25, 2011)

B4T said:


> I never even watched the show.. :laughing:


you didnt miss much,
the entertainment tonight shot of him partying with this gf, ex and baby sitter makes me jealous lol


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

B4T said:


> I never even watched the show.. :laughing:



You'd be a good fit. Instead of boozing, womanizing and gambling, you could be slobbering Scotchboat, burying PVC boxes and making maps. :laughing::jester:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

B4T said:


> BTW.. just heard on the news Charlie has been fired from 2.5 men.. :laughing:


Not Winning...:laughing::laughing:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> Not Winning...:laughing::laughing:




:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> Not Winning...:laughing::laughing:


Live the Sheen Dream, One Line at a Time. :whistling2:


----------



## Smoke (Feb 25, 2011)

480sparky said:


> You'd be a good fit. Instead of boozing, womanizing and gambling, you could be slobbering Scotchboat, burying PVC boxes and making maps. :laughing::jester:


[email protected]@o, whats wrong with maps? i draw detailed pictures every day, seems to be the only way to get the job done right


----------



## CFL (Jan 28, 2009)

BBQ said:


> Never seen wrapped pipes, just not something common around here.
> 
> Here is a machine I rewired.


Your work is unimpressive. I actually think it looks like crap. I'm not saying that just to start a fight. I wouldn't say it to your face because I wouldn't want to hurt your feelings but since this is the internet, who cares. Are the blue and red wires different voltages? I always separate them when possible. The wiring on the door is the ugliest part. Sorry I don't have any photos for you to critique me. I'm my biggest critic anyways.


----------



## Smoke (Feb 25, 2011)

CFL said:


> Your work is unimpressive. I actually think it looks like crap. I'm not saying that just to start a fight. I wouldn't say it to your face because I wouldn't want to hurt your feelings but since this is the internet, who cares. Are the blue and red wires different voltages? I always separate them when possible. The wiring on the door is the ugliest part. Sorry I don't have any photos for you to critique me. I'm my biggest critic anyways.


lol far be it for me to defend bbq but control's are frequently alot of the same colors, it looks like a work in progress, how many times have you opened a control cabinet and saw all red wires? 9/10, i think those guys have stock in red wire lol


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

CFL said:


> Your work is unimpressive. I actually think it looks like crap.


Compared to someone that does it all the time ..... yeah I agree.


----------



## CFL (Jan 28, 2009)

BBQ said:


> Compared to someone that does it all the time ..... yeah I agree.


 OK, just checking to see if you're gonna be a good sport.


----------



## CFL (Jan 28, 2009)

Smoke said:


> lol far be it for me to defend bbq but control's are frequently alot of the same colors, it looks like a work in progress, how many times have you opened a control cabinet and saw all red wires? 9/10, i think those guys have stock in red wire lol


 Right, I always use the same colors, but change colors for different voltages. Usually red=120vac, blue=24vdc.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

CFL said:


> OK, just checking to see if you're gonna be a good sport.


Can't deny the truth.

I was much happier that it worked correctly, the job involved merging four different pieces of a equipment together. I had drawings for each piece of equipment but had to interconnect them and add the Safety relay system.


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

CFL said:


> Your work is unimpressive. I actually think it looks like crap. I'm not saying that just to start a fight. I wouldn't say it to your face because I wouldn't want to hurt your feelings but since this is the internet, who cares. Are the blue and red wires different voltages? I always separate them when possible. The wiring on the door is the ugliest part. *Sorry I don't have any photos for you to critique me. I'm my biggest critic anyways.*


Then put up or shut up.  We'll see how you feel when we slam your work. 



BBQ said:


> Compared to someone that does it all the time ..... yeah I agree.


Bob, I still think it's damn good work. Controls wiring isn't easy, and based on time and cost constraints it is nearly impossible to make it look like it belongs in a museum. 



CFL said:


> OK, just checking to see if you're gonna be a good sport.


Maybe but you don't have to be such an ass about it. 



BBQ said:


> Can't deny the truth.
> 
> I was much happier *that it worked correctly*, the job involved merging four different pieces of a equipment together. I had drawings for each piece of equipment but had to interconnect them and add the Safety relay system.


The most important thing. :thumbup:

Now CFL, a little lesson on how to critique without being a jerk:

Bob, the only thing I think could be better is how the control leads are going into the VFD. I would have dressed them down closer to the control terminals and more of a sharp angle off to the left side, making more clearance from the line side lugs. 

Way back in 2000 I built a controller for a set of pipe organ blowers, and I have pics but they are on film. I thought I had taken digital ones, if not I'll try to get back to the site and take new ones to post here so you guys can fire away at them.

In the meantime, here are three from one of my screening room installs:

The gray wires are speaker lines, the blue pass-thrus are line-level audio from the video system, the beige are audio and control cables for each audio amplifier, the power cords are obvious, and the red box is a small amplifier for the booth monitor speakers. I installed the 4-squares for the power.










Showing the cable dressing on the back of the QSC amplifiers: 










The front of the wall-mounted rack, partially opened. The amplifiers are for the screening room speakers, from top to bottom: Left HF and MF, Center HF and MF, Right HF and MF, Left LF and Center LF, Right LF and spare channel, (all of those behind the screen) Surround Left and Right speakers, and Subwoofer amp. (Bridged, 1000w audio power):

(HF= High Frequency , MF= Mid frequency and LF= Low Frequency, this is a tri-amped system.)


----------



## CFL (Jan 28, 2009)

mxslick said:


> Then put up or shut up.  We'll see how you feel when we slam your work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I don't spend as much time here as many of you, but my experience has been BBQ is the jerk. I was just copying his style. Besides, I've seen worse quality work, and no I don't think some of my work has been the best either. Like you said, time constraints play a huge part.


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

BBQ has said before he doesn't care how his work looks. I think those pics prove it, from the feed to every wire in that box.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

A couple of the wires in those pics need some TLC, but that really ain't bad. If all the enclosures I worked in were done that way, I wouldn't complain one bit. And if you think those control panels are bad, you guys are spoiled rotten.

The only thing I would've done differently was taken that f'ing timer out of the cover and hit it with a hammer a couple of times. God, I hate those timers.

-John


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Smoke said:


> nice work, i like controls like this, i don't do it much so it makes me think.
> i see the wrap, not required here.
> whats up with the seal-off?
> thanks


That conduit with the seal used to go into the wet well to a jbox, it's now just abandoned in place.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I think what BBQ did is perfect, I do that almost every day and I got better things to do then make sure every wire is bent to the same angle and the labels are perfectly lined up.

I've set my panel building standards just high enough to impress everyone, and still have time to get everything else done that day. :laughing:

Although I will add a useful tip, on panel doors use wire duct, 3M makes this awesome double stick tape that kicks ass, I could probably hang the panel off the wall with the stuff works perfect to hold the duct to the door, saves on sticky backs and zip ties. 

Like on this panel









My back was quite upset with me for wearing bags like that.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Some pics of my last job.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

brian john said:


> Some pics of my last job.


I can see why you were let go. :whistling2:


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

480sparky said:


> I can see why you were let go. :whistling2:


Messy messy messy :no:


----------



## wsntme (Feb 23, 2011)

brian john said:


> Some pics of my last job.


Where did you find the MC strut straps? Never seen 'em before :laughing:


----------



## Malaking_TT (Dec 17, 2010)

brian john said:


> Some pics of my last job.


Nice work. Did you ever work for Bear Electric?


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

brian john said:


> Some pics of my last job.


That Looks.............................................................profitible.


----------



## Grounded-B (Jan 5, 2011)

Smoke said:


> lol far be it for me to defend bbq but control's are frequently alot of the same colors, it looks like a work in progress, how many times have you opened a control cabinet and saw all red wires? 9/10, i think those guys have stock in red wire lol


Don't do alot of control work, I take it.

Red - 120V control
Blue - 24V control 
Yellow - interlock controls from a different panel
Black - typically power


----------



## Smoke (Feb 25, 2011)

Jlarson said:


> .


nice fluke, kinda rare to see the magnet attachment :thumbsup: 
better than sliced bread ...


----------



## Smoke (Feb 25, 2011)

Grounded-B said:


> Don't do alot of control work, I take it.
> 
> Red - 120V control
> Blue - 24V control
> ...



nope, i said that down there somewhere....
thanks


----------



## Roger (Jul 7, 2007)

Roger


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

Wow Roger, great pic!! Looks like a ton of wire to be pulled there for sure. 

Now to make one stop and think: With all that pipe under the floor, I wonder how that affects the compressive strength of the floor? 




CFL said:


> *I don't spend as much time here as many of you*, but my experience has been BBQ is the jerk. I was just copying his style.


Which is why what you're doing is childish and uncalled for. 



Loose Neutral said:


> BBQ has said before he doesn't care how his work looks. I think those pics prove it, from the feed to every wire in that box.


Oh really? You have any direct quotes to put up? I have known Bob through three different forums for many years and he is one of the most quality-conscious EC's I have ever known. He and I have had many debates over quality of work and he's more uptight about it than I am. 



Big John said:


> A couple of the wires in those pics need some TLC, but that really ain't bad. If all the enclosures I worked in were done that way, I wouldn't complain one bit. And if you think those control panels are bad, you guys are spoiled rotten.
> 
> The only thing I would've done differently was taken that f'ing timer out of the cover and hit it with a hammer a couple of times. God, I hate those timers.
> 
> -John


Thank you John, and I agree about that timer. Many cinemas I used to service had those abortions to start the show automatically and they were extremely failure prone. 



Jlarson said:


> I think what BBQ did is perfect, I do that almost every day and *I got better things to do then make sure every wire is bent to the same angle and the labels are perfectly lined up.*
> 
> *I've set my panel building standards just high enough to impress everyone, and still have time to get everything else done that day.* :laughing:
> 
> ...


Great work man and thanks for adding the useful dialog to this thread too. :thumbup:


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

Roger, what is that work from?


Whatcha building? The Cad drawing must of looked amazing....


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Dnkldorf said:


> Roger, what is that work from?
> 
> Whatcha building? The Cad drawing must of looked amazing....


http://www.electrical-contractor.net/Forum/Images/underfloor1.JPG :whistling2:


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

Oh really? You have any direct quotes to put up? I have known Bob through three different forums for many years and he is one of the most quality-conscious EC's I have ever known. He and I have had many debates over quality of work and he's more uptight about it than I am. 



I'm not hating on BBQ , I actually like BBQ, but Bob has said it himself. He doesn't like to take time to make it look good. A picture says many words. You can't deny that panel is not lacking some tie wraps, sticky backs, and better trim out on the wires.


----------



## Roger (Jul 7, 2007)

Dnkldorf said:


> Roger, what is that work from?
> 
> 
> Whatcha building? The Cad drawing must of looked amazing....


It was posted by Caselec a few years back on ECN, I always thought it was pretty neat. 

Roger


----------



## Smoke (Feb 25, 2011)

Roger said:


> Roger


i am totally jealous, thats a s load of pipe, i wish i was there, vvn :thumbsup:
i have been on some really big jobs but this is unbelievable. :rockon:


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

Roger said:


> It was posted by Caselec a few years back on ECN, I always thought it was pretty neat.
> 
> Roger


It almost doesn't look real.

I can't imagine any building type that would require that much pipe in the floor for one floor?.

And EMT with die cast ss fittings buried in crete?


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Loose Neutral said:


> A picture says many words. You can't deny that panel is not lacking some tie wraps, sticky backs, and better trim out on the wires.


I also cannot deny that is far from complete at the time the pictures were taken.

Did it end up looking like a panel shop did it?

Nope.

Did it look better than the pictures?

Yes.


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

Bob, did you see posts 61-63 and 77? 

Seems that CFL and Loose Neutral are having a bad week. :laughing:


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

BBQ said:


> I also cannot deny that is far from complete at the time the pictures were taken.
> 
> Did it end up looking like a panel shop did it?
> 
> ...


Whew! for a minute I thought you left it that way.


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

mxslick said:


> Bob, did you see posts 61-63 and 77?
> 
> Seems that CFL and Loose Neutral are having a bad week. :laughing:



What are you talking about.


----------



## running dummy (Mar 19, 2009)

Dnkldorf said:


> It almost doesn't look real.
> 
> I can't imagine any building type that would require that much pipe in the floor for one floor?.
> 
> And EMT with die cast ss fittings buried in crete?


I've seen data centers that look similar, although they were a bit more sensible and went with PVC ha ha. Miles of pipe tho that's for sure


----------



## Sparky208 (Feb 25, 2011)

A job I did last year. This is an Internet company, they host servers for there customers. They currently have 6 data centers, this work was for data center 6.


----------



## Smoke (Feb 25, 2011)

Dnkldorf said:


> It almost doesn't look real.



real or not you got to admit that looks great. :thumbsup:


----------



## Smoke (Feb 25, 2011)

Smoke said:


> real or not you got to admit that looks great. :thumbsup:


here is a 4ka xfmr i cut in this week, we will be pulling the primaries tomorrow


----------



## Malaking_TT (Dec 17, 2010)

Smoke said:


> here is a 4ka xfmr i cut in this week, we will be pulling the primaries tomorrow



Damn! That must be a really big door bell!


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Smoke said:


> here is a 4ka xfmr i cut in this week, we will be pulling the primaries tomorrow



Oh crap, XO is on the right, not left. :laughing:




It looks great.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

Smoke said:


> here is a 4ka xfmr i cut in this week, we will be pulling the primaries tomorrow


That looks like work a reh-tard, errrr, I mean site laborer, could do.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

BBQ said:


> I also cannot deny that is far from complete at the time the pictures were taken.
> 
> Did it end up looking like a panel shop did it?
> 
> ...


It is also hard to make stranded wire look good to begin with.. 

Having bends at 90 degrees is what makes the pictures look good..

Only guys who wire up machine panels everyday have the patience and technique to make it look..


----------



## Malaking_TT (Dec 17, 2010)

miller_elex said:


> That looks like work a reh-tard, errrr, I mean site laborer, could do.




Miller, that is REALLY big wire. The bigger the wire is, the smarter the installer is.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Smoke said:


> here is a 4ka xfmr i cut in this week, we will be pulling the primaries tomorrow


Is the right side for pooping?


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

LOL at the bickering in this thread.


----------



## Smoke (Feb 25, 2011)

Magnettica said:


> LOL at the bickering in this thread.


there all just busting my balls, likely i deserved it or out of jealousy, either way, its still funny :thumbsup:
i like to see others pics of there work, so i post mine, i want to know how to do things i have never done, this is my best option at the moment :thumbup:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Smoke said:


> there all just busting my balls, likely i deserved it or out of jealousy,


Yeah ........ it was jealousy ..............


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

Smoke is the name, delta *high* leg is the avatar?!? :001_huh:

Now it all adds up. :thumbup:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

This thread is butt monkies...


~Matt


----------



## Malaking_TT (Dec 17, 2010)

TOOL_5150 said:


> This thread is butt monkies...
> 
> 
> ~Matt



You can't start something new.


----------



## Smoke (Feb 25, 2011)

BBQ said:


> Yeah ........ it was jealousy ..............


kewl smiley i never saw that one :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

Impressive work everyone, I just get to do the metering...

nothing too exciting today










tucked away until monday...


----------

